

 Face Recognition using Eigenfaces and Distance Classifiers: A Tutorial - Rod
http://onionesquereality.wordpress.com/2009/02/11/face-recognition-using-eigenfaces-and-distance-classifiers-a-tutorial/

======
physcab
I just finished doing an introductory project for my machine learning course.
I had to write a program in matlab using Bayesian Regression and KNN to do
character recognition. Our professor gave us 2400 feature vectors of horribly
written characters and we had to write this damn program that would recognize
the characters if we gave it 2400 more horribly written, but unclassified
characters. It was a mess.

However I did learn a few things. 1) KNN is a pretty good beginning
classifier. 2) Character recognition is a really tough problem because of the
ridiculous dimensionality 3) Machine learning is chock full of "black magic"
type techniques.

I'm planning on launching my own website pretty soon though. I hope to have
some real world applications of machine learning for all to see and use
freely. Some of the theory really needs to be distilled.

